# Destruktives Arbeiten doch i.O.?



## port29 (14. Februar 2013)

Hallo Leute,

in den letzten paar Jahren habe ich mich doch relativ wenig mit Photoshop beschäftigt. Ich habe hauptsächlich Bildretouche gemacht oder andere kleinere Sachen. PS war da eher wie mit Spatzen auf Kanonen zu schießen 

Gestern habe ich mal ein Video gesehen, wo jemand einen Doom (1 oder 2) Screenshot in PS nachgebaut hat. Also habe ich Lust auf Compositing bekommen. Das letzte Mal hatte ich noch CS1, als ich Kompositionen zusammengestellt habe, jetzt habe ich CS6. Also habe ich mir mal ein paar frische Tutorials reingezogen. Unter anderem das Iron Race von V2B.

Bei den Tutorials ist mir allerdings eins aufgefallen. Die Leute verändern tatsächlich endgültig die Bildinformation. Statt einer Einstellungsebene für die Tonwertkorrektur + Maske wird die Tonwertkorrektur auf eine Ebene angewendet. Ordner oder Smart Objects für Effekte und Filter zu nutzen, wird alles auf eine Ebene reduziert, mit dem Kommentar: Ja, das gefällt mir so ich denke, dass ich es so lassen werde. Deshalb reduziere ich jetzt alles auf eine Ebene.

Die Adobe Evangelisten postulierten ja, dass man nicht mehr destruktiv arbeiten sollte. Und wenn ich z.B. ein Logo habe, dann habe ich in der Regel zig Ebenen darin mit einer sauberen Struktur aus Ordnern. Und fast jeder Schritt, den ich gemacht habe, lässt sich rückgängig machen. Aber die Leute verzichten darauf. Kann mir von euch vll. jemand sagen, wieso? Gibt es einen guten Grund dafür?

Und wie macht ihr es?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (14. Februar 2013)

Für Profis geht es im Wesentlichen darum, schnell zu sein. Zeit ist Geld. Also wird man eine nicht-destruktive Arbeitsweise genau so lange verwenden, bis dieser Teil wirklich erledigt ist. Anschließend wird dieser Teil reduziert, weil das eh niemand mehr anfassen wird. Die Schlauen unter den Profis behalten den letzten Bearbeitungsstand dieses Teils ihrer Arbeit als Backup, das aber zu 99,9% nie wieder geöffnet wird.

Bei umfangreichen Bearbeitungen oder Kompositionen würde es einfach irgendwann unübersichtlich und zäh werden, wenn wirklich ALLES konsequent nicht-destruktiv von Anfang bis Ende gemacht würde. Die Dateigrößen wären nur noch schwierig zu handhaben.

Kurz und gut: Es gibt nicht den einen richtigen Weg und den anderen falschen Weg. Man muss sich aus den verschiedenen Möglichkeiten und Wegen selbst den richtigen Workflow zusammenbasteln. 
Die Adobe Evangelisten tun einen hervorragenden Job, wenn sie das Mantra der nicht-destruktiven Bearbeitung verbreiten. Es gibt einfach noch irre viele User, die davon keinen blassen Schimmer haben. Dabei kann das eine riesige Hilfe sein und der gesamte Komplex ist eine der ganz ganz großen Stärken von Photoshop. Wie dann jeder Einzelne das Ganze in seinen eigenen Workflow einbaut, das kann kein Evangelist so genau wissen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## sight011 (15. Februar 2013)

Ich stimme Martin zu.

Aber Logos in Photoshop zu bauen = non professionell!


----------



## port29 (15. Februar 2013)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Aber Logos in Photoshop zu bauen = non professionell!



Könntest du das bitte etwas ausführen? Ich wüsste nicht, wieso Logos in Photoshop zu bauen, nicht professionell ist. Wobei ich ja kein Designer sondern Coder bin.


----------



## sight011 (16. Februar 2013)

Klar, kann ich.

Wenn Du Logos baust solltest Du diese in einem Vektorprogramm bauen:

Adobe Illustrator / Open Source: Inkscape

Dies hat den Vorteil das Du das Logo frei skalieren kannst - sprich in allen Größen drucken lassen kannst. Sogar auf nen LKW ; - ) Ohne Qualitätsverlust.

Dazu kommt das man es als Vektor Datei auch auf Plottern ausgeben kann oder die Pfade in ein 3D Programm importieren kann.

Logos sollte man immer als Vektordatei (eps oder ai bauen)


----------



## port29 (16. Februar 2013)

Ich kann auch die in PS erzeugten Logos in LKW Größe drucken. Die Logos sind Vektorpfade bzw. Vektormasken. Somit kann ich diese problemlos skalieren. Ich kann die Pfade auch kopieren und in Illustrator einfügen. Funktioniert problemlos, wie ich gerade festgestellt habe.

Ja, ich würde Logos gerne in Illustrator bauen, allerdings konnte ich mich mit dem Programm noch irgendwie nicht anfreunden.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (16. Februar 2013)

Hallo,
davon mal abgesehen das Logos in LKW-Größe eventuell eine Datenmenge jenseits von gut und böse haben, falls man wirklich mit 300 dpi arbeitet. Aber du wirst diese nicht vernünftig exportieren können. Außerdem arbeitet man schnell mit Funktionen, welche nicht mit Vektoren vereinbar sind wie Filter. Achtung das kann dir unter Umständen auch in Illustrator passieren, wenn man nicht weiß, was man tut.
Das andere ist, das einem weniger Werkzeuge für die Vektorverarbeitung zur Verfügung steht und diese auch schlechter in PS zu verwenden sind als in anderen Programmen.

Wenn du komplexere Vektorlogos in PS erstellst, kommst ganz schnell an die Grenzen der Bearbeitungsmöglicheit von Pfaden, schau dir mal das Pathfinder Werkzeug in Illustrator an. So was gibt es in PS nicht. Und davon gibt es noch eine ganze Menge mehr.

Die Funktion der Vektoren in PS ist eher als eine Komplettierung des nondekonstuktiven Arbeitens in PS zu sehen als Einbau einer eigenständigen Vektorfunktion.

Also ganz einfach, Photoshop ist ein Bildverarbeitungsprogramm (pixelbasierende Bearbeitung) und Illustrator ein Grafikprogramm (vektorbasierende Verarbeitung).



> Ja, ich würde Logos gerne in Illustrator bauen, allerdings konnte ich mich mit dem Programm noch irgendwie nicht anfreunden.


Das rührt in der Regel daher das man das System mit den Ankerpunkten und deren Bearbeitung nicht so richtig verstanden hat. Oder beschreibe doch mal, warum du dich in dem Programm unwohl fühlst?

Viele Grüße


----------



## chmee (18. Februar 2013)

Kurz und bündig. Nein, es spricht nix dagegen, (auch) destruktiv zu arbeiten. Es kommt auf die Weiterverwertung an - oder auf Schritte, die gerne noch zwei/dreimal angefasst werden dürfen. Weissabgleich oder "Schwarzpunkt setzen" brauch ich nicht als Ebene, sondern kann es fest einbrennen, wogegen ich nen Look (Färbung, Tonwertkurve zB) eher als Ebene anlege, weil ich damit spielen möchte. Im Leben eines "älteren" Photoshoplers ist die nichtdestruktive Arbeitsweise mit Bearbeitern bzw. Smartzeugs eigentlich recht jung  So auch kein Wunder, dass sich jene von den gewohnten Arbeitsweisen nicht einfach so trennen..

mfg chmee


----------

